# A Call for equality for all colors of golden!



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody is kind of inbetween a gold and red colour. He isn't either or actualy.
His mother was very red and his father was very blond so he has both of best worlds.
I get only good compliments on him all the time. 
I personaly prefer the golden light colourd ones, but if he turned out to be red like his mom is I would still love him all the same.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a red whose color is so deep it looks mahogony. He is not a show dog but competes in agility, obedience and field. 

The only discrimination I have ever seen is people admiring hs beauty!! In his younger days I don't think it would have been possible to have a glossier coat - deep red, moderate to long length shimmery coat - and he has one of those incredible tails to finish it off.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly when it happened, but it seems the red dogs are primarily the field lines. There are lighter goldens in the field, but the prominant lines in the field are dark. It doesn't mean that the red dogs are not good, however the field dogs are built lighter and with less hair than their counterparts in the breed ring.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You won't catch me discriminating against any of them. I love them all from almost pure white to rich mahogany red. You might find the rich red ones are a higher in energy than the others because the field goldens are more likely to be the red dawgs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz is a dark red and has quite a bit of field behind him.

He's often mistaken for an Irish Setter puppy.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Cream-as seen below.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had four reddish goldens and one blonde (my current girl, Tia). All were rescues, so I have no idea of their background or breeding. All were/are fabulous dogs.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a medium gold and a red one. I love their colors equally..

I must say though that even though my lighter dog has all the long coat, etc, its the red one that gets all the "beautiful coat" comments. I think very much like human hair, blonde hair doesn't tend to have the shine that redheads and brunettes have. My redhead dog is very shiny and silky soft.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow those were quick ones! thank you for responding... Irish setters are lovely but i doubt if it can survive the tropical climate of my country. 

to those shades of mahogany golden owners, please reproduce your babies more!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Buzz is light golden and Clover is light red. Not sure which box to check!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I have a medium gold and a red one. I love their colors equally..
> 
> I must say though that even though my lighter dog has all the long coat, etc, its the red one that gets all the "beautiful coat" comments. I think very much like human hair, blonde hair doesn't tend to have the shine that redheads and brunettes have. My redhead dog is very shiny and silky soft.


 
Wow, Dillon is awesome!! Love the shine in his coat.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a preferance of color when I first came to the forum but shortly after joining and seeing all the different shades....they are all so beautiful and all equal in my eyes.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

for those who have more than one, you may actually click more than one opetion, even three if applicable. 


Nice photos, especially the lil girl and the dog, so adorable. :wavey:


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Buzz is light golden and Clover is light red. Not sure which box to check!!


 
you may actually click more than one option, even three if applicable. 


Nice photos, especially the lil girl and the dog, so adorable. :wavey:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just looking at Brooks coat today, wondering if it should be shinier. He is a light golden, not cream.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mac is cream right now, but look at those dark ears; she is getting darker along her back and she's going to be a darker gold; I think all shades of gold are pretty, and that includes the redheads!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I voted for all three, as I have one of each! I can't say I have a favorite color....I really love them all!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer is a Red Head. He was a rich golden color as a pup, but followed his dad...Rusty Max V. I had thought I was interested in a more blond pup, but I am in Love with Wet Red Heads! 

I did not know there were Conformation and Field types...Field lines tend to be more slender, higher energy and red.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love me a redhead! Although blondies are cute too.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker's color is medium golden with lighter colored feathering. I love them all, but prefer the light to medium golden shades.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have always considered Danny as red and Jasper as lighter, but people tell me all the time that they look identical (obviously not to me). But I have seen true red dogs who make Danny look blonde in comparison.

Here are Jasper and Danny playing together.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Wow, Dillon is awesome!! Love the shine in his coat.



Thank you! He really does sparkle on a sunny day


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tailer is a Red Head. He was a rich golden color as a pup, but followed his dad...Rusty Max V. I had thought I was interested in a more blond pup, but I am in Love with Wet Red Heads!
> 
> I did not know there were Conformation and Field types...Field lines tend to be more slender, higher energy and red.


 

What a wonderful dog you have!! I cant understand why the AKC would reject a redhead, especially one who is as cute as your dog! id love my next dog to be like him, id probably name him Chase or Sirius


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks...I kinda like him too! But I do Love most 4-Leggers!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have one of each. My Daisy is blonde, Bama is golden and Pawley is a dark redhead.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have one that is blonde (but not cream) and one that is dark gold (but definitely not red).

I have had red (see my avatar dog! now passed away) and I have had cream (UK lines rescued dog, gorgeous coat, also passed away).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The AKC accepts them all for registration, and plenty of cream AND dark dogs have won at shows here. 

When I lived in the UK, the American dog I brought there with me was often called dark "Wow, she's so dark, is she a Golden?" which was funny because over here in the US, everyone thought she was "so light colored!" (She was the same color as my current male, Starlite).

By the way, the darkest red Golden I have ever seen still is not the same color as an Irish Setter.

My darker one- my female. Her name is Holiday. She has blonde feathering and a darker gold body. I love the contrast!




























My male, Starlite.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My heart dog (passed) was a redhead, as was my favorite foster. My two senior adopted goldens are white (or gray as the case may be) Don't know what they were originally, but probably cream and gold. Color isn't the issue to me. Personality is.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Our first golden was a red head. We now have show type blondy. 

Along with all the colors varience there also comes the varied body features like blocky heads (more common among show types and cremes) and the skinny sometimes pointed heads (more common in field types), and leg differences...shorter thicker legs (more common in show types) and thinner longer legs (more common in field types). 

If I had to pick one favorite color or body type it would be very very hard to do. I just simply love all goldens....If I were a judge every golden would walk away with a blue ribbon.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout's a light golden her mom was very light but her daddy was more gold.

This past show I went to there were quite a few redheads and they were doing well (AKC).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love my big dark red boy Chester....and my little medium red boy Murphy.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Luck is in between too. He has a little red but he is more gold.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We love all the colors around here!

TippyKayak's Comet, Andy, and Tally


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I have always considered Danny as red and Jasper as lighter, but people tell me all the time that they look identical (obviously not to me). But I have seen true red dogs who make Danny look blonde in comparison.
> 
> Here are Jasper and Danny playing together.


I would consider them both as mediums  My Casey when younger was sometimes mistaken for an Irish Setter (he is heavier now and is definitely all golden from his head to his tail) ,, so I now consider reds differently than before I had him. Here is a recent photo of him - a bit silvered now and not quite as glossy (thyroid issues) but still red


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Our first golden was a red head. We now have show type blondy.
> 
> Along with all the colors varience there also comes the varied body features like blocky heads (more common among show types and cremes) and the skinny sometimes pointed heads (more common in field types), and leg differences...shorter thicker legs (more common in show types) and thinner longer legs (more common in field types).
> 
> If I had to pick one favorite color or body type it would be very very hard to do. I just simply love all goldens....If I were a judge every golden would walk away with a blue ribbon.


 
i simply loved your comment, and t he thought that every goilden would walk away with a blue ribbon. so cute and a very wonderful thought


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I would consider them both as mediums  My Casey when younger was sometimes mistaken for an Irish Setter (he is heavier now and is definitely all golden from his head to his tail) ,, so I now consider reds differently than before I had him. Here is a recent photo of him - a bit silvered now and not quite as glossy (thyroid issues) but still red


 
every photo that i see here seems to be perfect!!! makes me wanna love my dog more. when i signed up to this community my dog's life became happier. .


Looking at the poll, things are becoming interesting and I am thoroughly convinced that everyone here loves a golden regardless of their colors (maybe if theres a green golden we'll still love him/her). when we started it was obvious that lustrous goldens followed my cream are more popular, but now redheads are by a vote bigger than the creams, and of course the undisputable most popular color still the golden lustrous.  this community is so alive.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

xmbenj said:


> Wow those were quick ones! thank you for responding... Irish setters are lovely but i doubt if it can survive the tropical climate of my country.
> 
> to those shades of mahogany golden owners, please reproduce your babies more!


I'm not going to get into the color debate - there are many threads about this already. A good Golden will win in the ring regardless of color, as long as it meets the standard. I will say that if you are speaking of a true "mahogany", it might fall within the standard's stating that: "Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable." The breed is, after all, the _Golden _Retriever.
As for Irish Setters - I'm not sure why you would think that a Golden would be better suited to a tropical climate than an Irish Setter. Goldens have a double coat, Irish Setters do not.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm not going to get into the color debate - there are many threads about this already. A good Golden will win in the ring regardless of color, as long as it meets the standard. I will say that if you are speaking of a true "mahogany", it might fall within the standard's stating that: "Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable." The breed is, after all, the _Golden _Retriever.
> As for Irish Setters - I'm not sure why you would think that a Golden would be better suited to a tropical climate than an Irish Setter. Goldens have a double coat, Irish Setters do not.


 
no, im not into any debate..i just want to be inlightened. Im so amateur. I even dont know how to use this site that much, so i didnt know that a lot of threads already had this topic, I was looking for one though. 

As for the Irish setter, I've never seen one so far. looking forward to. I only see them in Animal Planet, Discovery and NGC. btw thank you so much for you're able to answer my question


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We had a gorgeous rescue Irish Setter - she was show quality, but no papers. The mahogany coat was outstanding. People always commented on it.
Reuben was a medium golden, with a reddish cast. Bennett was medium to light, but not cream. Bennett had a longer, thicker coat than Reuben.
I have to admit, my first thought with a "red" is Irish Setter, just as my first thought with a cream is "Lab." It doesn't mean I don't like them, because I do, it's just the first thought I have.
In looking for our next Golden, color is low on my list of things I am looking for in the breed.


As for the breed surviving tropical climates, I have a friend with champion Old English Sheepdogs who now lives in Southern Mexico. The means long hair, with the double-coats. And they are fine.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

as os this moment ( 7:03 pm EST OCT 25) the blondes and the redheads are of equal number of votes, 20 but their combined stat is still below the number of votes for golden lustrous, 46. 


thank you for veing so cooperative and for sharing your opinions.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly has a beautiful cream color. I like to say she is white and has a 'Coffee with too much milk in it' color! :


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

i couldnt vote on this poll as angel is two shades, she is dark golden on top and her hyned legs, and her legs and frount are cream. and the sides her like a shade between the two.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Harley is Red Mahogany and sometimes people think he's an Irish Setter. My other golden (now passed on) was light gold and cream and if the two dogs were together, people automatically went towards the light one saying how beautiful he was. Harley would sit patiently and wait his turn to be petted. Now he's almost age 5 and his chin and face are turning grey quickly. People think he's an old dog. If the lighter goldens get some grey on their face it's not very noticable. But some of the red goldens look like they are wearing a white mask or look older than they really are. Maybe they'll get more cookies!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

From an outsiders perspective looking at the Breed, the desired color of coat does seem to have lightened up over the years. In my Golden Books, most of those winning in the Show Ring in the late 80's and prior were darker shades of Gold or Red. My Sam was a medium reddish gold and deepened into a near mahogany by the end of his life. Ike was a cream baby and is slowly darkening. I prefer the darker coloring, as others have said, they shine and shimmer in the sunlight unlike their lighter colored brethren.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> We love all the colors around here!
> 
> TippyKayak's Comet, Andy, and Tally


oMG all three of you look soo lovely! these dogs are sooo cute and so are you hhahahah


----------



## NewcomerFamily (Apr 19, 2010)

Our golden that we had for years and years, Kelsie, was a red golden. At first I was taken by surprise b/c as a pup she was quite light, then got darker as she grew older. However, I love that look now and when we went searching for another golden to add to our family, we intentionally looked for the darker goldens. Max's dad was very dark, probably the darkest I've ever seen on a golden before. Man was he beautiful though.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Both of mine are blondes, not cream and not really gold. Maybe light golden.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I vote...BLACK!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

I love all Goldens, but I have to say, I do prefer the darker ones. Rufus is my second Golden, and both he and Ranger are dark in color. I wish I had a buck for every time someone asks me if he is an Irish Setter.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I love em all...I have 2 reheads, and 2 blondies......my redheads coats are silkier, shinier, and much easier to maintain!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have redhead and black one.  My silly Dory is just a category unto herself.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think there's a lot of "weirdness" surrounding color. I'm always asked what kind of dog Chance is. When I tell them he's a Golden Retriever, almost 100% of the time, people will argue with me. "No he's not. I've never seen one that color before...he must be a mix." :crazy:

About 4 years ago, when I went to a Golden rescue event, I ended up leaving right away because a lot of people started asking the volunteers if they had any rescues that were like "the white one", (I knew this because Chance was continually getting pointed at). I kept getting strange looks, (a lot of frowns ), from the rescue workers, so we left. My daughter kept asking why everyone was staring at Chance...made me feel really bad. Since then, I've seen quite a few with Chance's coloring in rescue.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have owned varying shades of Gold over the years. My heart girl was blond. But I have always said that if I was presented with two physically identical dogs the only difference one being blond and the other being a redhead I would pick the redhead every time!


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

Well Woody started out almost white as a lamb and got darker and darker with age to an almost red pictured in my sig.

Jack was very light as well but had mixtures of darker golds in his litter. He is 2 YO now and I can tell he may get a couple of shades darker by the time he hits 5. but right now I would say he is gold to light gold but in a few years I may say dark gold to red.

Woody at 2 yo below











Jack now at 2 yo


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I think there's a lot of "weirdness" surrounding color. I'm always asked what kind of dog Chance is. When I tell them he's a Golden Retriever, almost 100% of the time, people will argue with me. "No he's not. I've never seen one that color before...he must be a mix." :crazy:
> 
> About 4 years ago, when I went to a Golden rescue event, I ended up leaving right away because a lot of people started asking the volunteers if they had any rescues that were like "the white one", (I knew this because Chance was continually getting pointed at). I kept getting strange looks, (a lot of frowns ), from the rescue workers, so we left. My daughter kept asking why everyone was staring at Chance...made me feel really bad. Since then, I've seen quite a few with Chance's coloring in rescue.



I've had that confusion too...I get 'Golden?', I reply 'evet' (yes in turkish), and even one guy in the park last week laughed and said my dog was a 'fake golden' when i told him he was 'beyaz golden' (white golden). there are some ignorant people about...anyway, give me all 3 colours, i love the fact goldens come in all shades and all characters. there are no two faces the same, all so unique and special. love em all!


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Cody is kind of inbetween a gold and red colour. He isn't either or actualy.
> His mother was very red and his father was very blond so he has both of best worlds.
> I get only good compliments on him all the time.
> I personaly prefer the golden light colourd ones, but if he turned out to be red like his mom is I would still love him all the same.


The Gracester is like that too, except it's flipped her dad is deep red and her mom is a very light cream. Also, her mom is has very curly fur and her dad
has very straight, silky fur. She's definitely got variation!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Max is a red head definately. Ive see tons of Goldens before, some papered some not, even had one growing up, but Ive never seen one that is built like Max. The boy is HUGE! He isnt obese or even chubby but he isnt 'trim'. I guess the only way I can describe him is solid. I love the fact that he is so big, according to my mom Maxs mother and father are both really big goldens but Max is a spitting image of his father. Red all over with a white 'star' on his chest, his tooshie fluff is also lighter in color but not cream and not golden...its like a golden red.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

My first golden as a child was a rehead. As for Champ, It's kind of hard to say what color he is exactly. I guess he is a light or medium gold. His back is a medium gold, but his paws, feathers and chest are white. Here is a photo so you can see the contrast from the side:









What is odd is Champ's back seems to get much darker after baths. When he hasn't had a bath in quite a while, the gold color seems to fade to more of a blond. His color seems to change a little day to day


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooper is a very deep gold. I was looking for a mahogany one, but they are hard to come across in my country. But he was the darkest of the litter. And he's getting darker by the day. His ears, which are examples of his adult colour or so I've been told, are not red but kinda dark bronze.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about my vote now-i hesitate between cream and light gold.I originally marked cream.Here's his colour-








Anyway,i adore all goldens in all shades!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

*kwhit, tillytay1*
Ah if u lived in Russia nobody wud stare at your beautifil goldies)) Here is the majority of them are white or cream)) Golden or red tones are rare case))


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't think there is discrimination in Goldens, My dad like lighter, my mom insists on redder and I like medium gold. They are all beautiful and wonderful dogs no matter what colour. Chopin has perfect (I least I think it is  coloured coat, though he's still got puppy fur, his ears and a nice shade of medium gold. His ears and face fur is really lustrous and almost glittery. Also, he's very, very fluffy, which I get all the time. 

I have read that red goldens are, especially in the past, favoured over blonder ones in the show ring and only in the past few decades have blonder ones recieved recognition on North America. Blonde and white goldens are definetly prefered in Britain, though.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bridget was a very pale light gold colour, with lots of cream in her undercoat. She had gold highlights! But I'm not partial. I'm a redhead, so naturally love red Goldens too!


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

I checked both cream & gold; I'm more of a fan of the English standard.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My Jack is a red boy (as you can see)! And I've seen comments on the darker Goldens typically being field lines which is what I have noticed too. My boy is definitely field line! Although, my sister has a darker colored Golden than Jack and she is more the show lines rather than the field so you never know!

There hasn't been any ill comments towards Jack's darker color. The only thing I have noticed is that some people that are less familiar with the different "types" of Goldens sometimes aren't sure if he is a purebred. That has to do more with his short, field coat rather than the color though I believe. 

I love all the colors though! In time I'd like to get another Golden... maybe one of the show line, lighter ones just to mix it up. I'd like to maybe get a girl too. As of right now I am the only girl in the house among my Husband, son, and Jacko!


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

*wow this thread still exists!*

I made this loong time ago and people are still responding  makes me want to love my dog more..im guilty of not taking much care of him lately.


----------



## christieswebb (Jan 21, 2011)

Blondie- was,well, Blonde,lol Beautiful blonde with a white skirt from her belly. So so pretty. 
Franklin- Red. When we got him we had no idea he was going to be red or short haired.
Bred the two of them and all puppies came out golden except for one that was almost white.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 redheads and a Blonde....








(Maggie)








(Abbie)








(Houdini)








(Cruiser)


----------

